# Trouble setting up R16-300



## imadbee (Dec 3, 2013)

Please help, I just moved to NE, and I am trying to make my r-16 work with the existing dish mounted on the rental. I finally got the receiver to let me change the setup from my home in NC. Now I can't seem to get it to work correctly. I have the standard DVR and the dish mounted on the house is a slimline. I am not sure what kind exactly, it is high on the roof. It has the slimline logo and 3 lnbs on it, I assumed this was a slnb3 but from the pictures I saw on the web it maybe a slnb5. There is an SWM switch between the dish and my receiver and I have it connected to the receiver on input 1. Currently I have slimline 5 with swm and single tuner selected on the dish setup but it can't verify the configuration. 

I am renting the house for 3 months until I buy something so I don't want to do anything drastic. Plus I still have all of my other equipment at home in NC.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

imadbee said:


> I am renting the house for 3 months until I buy something so I don't want to do anything drastic. Plus I still have all of my other equipment at home in NC.


Using DirecTV at two places at the same time is a violation of DirecTV ToS and this forums rules.


----------



## imadbee (Dec 3, 2013)

I am not using the stream at my North Carolina home nobody is there. But I have not moved everything yet because of renting a house that is smaller than my old house. When I get a permanent place here I will move everything but I can't do that right now, and when I talked to DTV they didn't have any problem with what I am doing.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Are you sure it's a Single Wire Multiswitch dish? Does its LNB assembly have one or four coax outputs? 

If it's a SWM LNB, do you have the required Power Inserter?


----------



## imadbee (Dec 3, 2013)

I am not positive yet. I don't have a ladder to get up there, I hope to find out for sure, and yes after more research last night I believe I need a PI-21.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

This document might help you identify what you have and give you more information on your system: http://hr20.dbstalk.com/docs/Dish,%20Multiswitch%20and%20Cable%20FAQ.pdf

If you have a conventional LNB (with 4 coax connectors on it), you will need to set your R16 up for "multiswitch" and a 5LNB dish. If you have an SWM LNB (one coax connector on it), then set your R16 for SWM and 5 LNB.

The 3 assemblies on your dish indicate it is a 5 LNB dish (one of the housings actually contains 3 LNBs). A 3 LNB unit only has one housing.

Without actually going to the dish itself, you may be able to determine based on following the coax that comes down. If it runs to a splitter, then you almost certainly have SWM. If there are 4 coax, and they run to a device with multiple inputs and outputs, it is non-SWM and the device is some type of multi-switch (most likely either a WB68 or an SWM8).

If you have an SWM system, then as you note you do need a power supply for the LNB assembly.


----------



## imadbee (Dec 3, 2013)

Thank you carl6, that document is going to be of great help. I ordered a PI-21 today I think that is what I need. There is one Coax coming form the dish and it goes into a SWM device with 1 input and 4 out puts with one of the outputs with a red line to the input saying something to the effect of direct feed. When the PI gets here later this week I will see what I can make happen.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Keep us posted. Looks like you do have a SWM LNB, so you'll need the Power Inserter.


----------

